# Feedback on the Resolve Controller from Resolve-EV?



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

So this actually got dropped to me on Reddit, as I was asking queries about some other things, and someone gave me the link:








Resolve Controller — Resolve-EV


The Resolve controller makes converting electric cars easy by using recycled parts from Nissan Leafs. The EV conversion kit makes it possible to use the motor, inverter, charger and battery pack from Nissan Leaf models from 2014-2017.




www.resolve-ev.com





It says:


> The Resolve controller makes it possible to build EV-conversions using the motor, inverter, charger and battery pack from Nissan Leaf models from 2014-2017. In addition to that the controller also has outputs to control the brake lights, reverse lights, to precharge the HV relays and many more things. Essentially it is an all in one solution for conversions using major drivetrain components from Nissan Leafs.


Personally I want to use it for my eNV200 Conversion, and I have contacted them asking if it is suitable, however if it allows use of the BMS, Batteries, Inverter, Motor, DCDC support, and the rest, then I am 100% on board with this! But I can't seem to find any feedback on it, though as most EV's have a part called a "Resolver" I'm getting about 10,000 results for that instead or "Can someone help me *resolve* the problem with my *controller*"

Here are some links provided on their page to the Wiring Diagram and Facts and Owners Manual

Cheers guys!


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

Following...


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

So I sent some emails, it appears the unit should work with the eNV200 besides some inconsequential errors from the BMS, which is absolutely fine by me.

We might need to gather some data on stiff, which may be hard as my vehicle can't really be driven on the road, because....well:








So to get the CHAdeMo data I'll need to put it on the car trailer and go charge it, which is less than ideal really. As I also don't have anything to sniff the CANBUS, so I may have to get something.

That said, if it will work otherwise, I'm hell keen, so my plan today is to pop down and start pulling plugs off and getting photos for Resolve to double check the plugs and wire colours are the same, if that all matches up, I'll be so much closer on _my_ project for it.


----------



## Timma001 (Jan 3, 2021)

If this resolve controller does as it suggests, this will be a big leap forward in affordability, as i can't find any other cost effective controllers that do this. Have I missed other options? Keen to find out if anyone has come across any others. 
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Timma001 said:


> If this resolve controller does as it suggests, this will be a big leap forward in affordability, as i can't find any other cost effective controllers that do this. Have I missed other options? Keen to find out if anyone has come across any others.
> Thanks
> Tim


Well exactly, hence why I want to hear feedback.

In the last 7 months I'm just amazed no one has ever mentioned this to me.


----------



## Timma001 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have spoken to them today, apparently there is a Finnish guy using this system and the video footage will be out soon. I will make sure i have it on my site as its a controller i think i will be using. (Www.chargeheads.co.uk)
Thanks


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

@Scotty274 I have actually purchased this system and I am in the process of getting it going now. My first attempt (not surprisingly) did not work and I am starting on some troubleshooting when I get back from a short trip away. Isak (the developer) has been great with feedback & support. I believe this system has only just been released (December 2020 I believe) and my invoice was #3 hence it is early days. So far so good. 

I agree this is a huge step forward in terms of getting the complete Leaf package going.


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Ps - see BMW 2002e - my conversion of a BMW2002 using a Leaf... for some photos.


----------



## scottherrington (Jul 3, 2020)

Following

Sent from my moto g(8) power lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

matthew.stead said:


> @Scotty274 I have actually purchased this system and I am in the process of getting it going now. My first attempt (not surprisingly) did not work and I am starting on some troubleshooting when I get back from a short trip away. Isak (the developer) has been great with feedback & support. I believe this system has only just been released (December 2020 I believe) and my invoice was #3 hence it is early days. So far so good.
> 
> I agree this is a huge step forward in terms of getting the complete Leaf package going.


Awesome, well.afger talking with Isak I think I'm gonna go with this as well.

What do you think the issue is?


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Awesome, well.afger talking with Isak I think I'm gonna go with this as well.
> 
> What do you think the issue is?


I think it is most likely something I have done on my side ie wiring  I am away for a week and will test more thoroughly when I get back.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

matthew.stead said:


> I think it is most likely something I have done on my side ie wiring  I am away for a week and will test more thoroughly when I get back.


Well that's not too bad, you think it's just a dicky wire? Or you think you've fried something?

I was also talking to Isak, he said he'll show how to wire in an OBDII port as well on the loom.


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Well that's not too bad, you think it's just a dicky wire? Or you think you've fried something?
> 
> I was also talking to Isak, he said he'll show how to wire in an OBDII port as well on the loom.


I think it is my doing (I hope). I don't think I have fried anything.
I did wire in the OBD - the pin out is very simple so was not a challenge at all except it is not working yet as the Canbus is not going yet.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Well like everything else in my life, no pain no gain.

This happened.










Soon I will be the 4th person in the world to get my hands on one.


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

@Scotty274 I am #3 Order and I am pleased to say my Resolve EV system is now wired in with the Leaf systems and has come to life. 

The next step is to get it a bit more permanently located in the BMW 2002. 

Very pleased with the Resolve EV controller so far.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

matthew.stead said:


> @Scotty274 I am #3 Order and I am pleased to say my Resolve EV system is now wired in with the Leaf systems and has come to life.
> 
> The next step is to get it a bit more permanently located in the BMW 2002.
> 
> Very pleased with the Resolve EV controller so far.



Does the charger work as promised?


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Does the charger work as promised?


I have not tested that at the moment. Still a few more connections & testing to be carried out.


----------



## matthew.stead (Jun 8, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Well that's not too bad, you think it's just a dicky wire? Or you think you've fried something?
> 
> I was also talking to Isak, he said he'll show how to wire in an OBDII port as well on the loom.


@Scotty274 @Tremelune I can now confirm the charger in my Resolve Controller works. It took me some time to get a few parts hence the delay. It worked first time. 

The second great news was the LeafSpy still works as well. I am very very happy with the outcome.


----------



## Benjaminpalma (Oct 25, 2017)

Great to hear - thanks for the update, Matthew.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

matthew.stead said:


> @Scotty274 @Tremelune I can now confirm the charger in my Resolve Controller works. It took me some time to get a few parts hence the delay. It worked first time.
> 
> The second great news was the LeafSpy still works as well. I am very very happy with the outcome.


That's epic!

I have stagnated since going back to work and it's been sitting in the shed getting dusty (project, not Controller)

And this happened to my ute yesterday, so I'm currently figuring that out, so I'm not in the headspace right now.


----------



## klemmy (Jan 17, 2020)

I was tempted to get this too for my project and I went to their site...and now it asks for a login? Anyone else having that issue or is it just a fluke?


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

klemmy said:


> I was tempted to get this too for my project and I went to their site...and now it asks for a login? Anyone else having that issue or is it just a fluke?


Seems to work fine for me at: Resolve Controller — Resolve-EV


----------



## klemmy (Jan 17, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Seems to work fine for me at: Resolve Controller — Resolve-EV


Weird. Perhaps they were doing maintenance on it or it was a bug on my end? :shrugs:


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

I've asked Isak at Resolve a bunch of questions and he always gets back to me super quickly. I also bought a Resolve controller, can't wait to get it installed. Isak said he's working on more and more features and the controller will be able to be updated for new versions of software. He is working on LEAF AC support now.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> He is working on LEAF AC support now.


That's one thing I really need to get working, as I have an eNV200 which uses the battery cooling through the Air Conditioning.

Here's a look inside the case for the Resolve Controller, it has a Micro USB port for upgrades, what I might suggest if Isak is on here or sees this thread, is to look at changing up to USB-C.










One point to note is that when plugged into the computer like so:










I don't get any devices registering in windows, nothing in device manager, just a light coming on the controller.

Another thing to note, to get to this port, you need to pull the controller out of the car, get it inside, dismantle it, then plug it in.

Kind of a pain if you install it into the bowels of the dashboard like I was intending.


----------



## pdjwhite (Aug 4, 2020)

If you are installing it in the car can't you drill a hole where the USB port is and hot glue a cable into the socket and leave the lead trailing, or install a USB socket somewhere?


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

pdjwhite said:


> If you are installing it in the car can't you drill a hole where the USB port is and hot glue a cable into the socket and leave the lead trailing, or install a USB socket somewhere?


Unfortunately that would allow dust ingress water ingress, etc if that glue fails.


----------



## pdjwhite (Aug 4, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Unfortunately that would allow dust ingress water ingress, etc if that glue fails.


But I thought you were installing it in the dashboard and I assume inside the vehicle?


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

pdjwhite said:


> But I thought you were installing it in the dashboard and I assume inside the vehicle?


I am, but moisture and humidity and dust are still the enemy. You ever pulled the dashboard out of an old car? You can generally see where hudity pools and runs down I parts, and there's always dust.


----------



## pdjwhite (Aug 4, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> I am, but moisture and humidity and dust are still the enemy. You ever pulled the dashboard out of an old car? You can generally see where hudity pools and runs down I parts, and there's always dust.


Aah. No never done that. Good to know.


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

Yeah mate, behind dashboards are filthy. Especially where you live plays a huge factor, when I lived in Darwin, Australia, the humidity was a billion percent, and all the dirt roads were super fine red dust.

People hop in the cars, crank the air con, water condenses around the vent pipework, mixes with the dust, then they park them and the heat (40-48°C) bakes the inside of the car and turns the mud to brick


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

I think drilling a hole and using something like RTV you would be fine. I'll probably do that to mine when the first update is released.


----------



## pdjwhite (Aug 4, 2020)

Scotty274 said:


> Yeah mate, behind dashboards are filthy. Especially where you live plays a huge factor, when I lived in Darwin, Australia, the humidity was a billion percent, and all the dirt roads were super fine red dust.
> 
> People hop in the cars, crank the air con, water condenses around the vent pipework, mixes with the dust, then they park them and the heat (40-48°C) bakes the inside of the car and turns the mud to brick


Yeah I didn't figure you are in Australia.


----------



## pdjwhite (Aug 4, 2020)

Electric Land Cruiser said:


> I think drilling a hole and using something like RTV you would be fine. I'll probably do that to mine when the first update is released.


I probably will too. Just make sure there is enough flex inside to be able to open it again!!!


----------



## Scotty274 (Jul 1, 2020)

pdjwhite said:


> Yeah I didn't figure you are in Australia.


Oh really? On the PC it has a little flag next to my name 

Bloody Poms (I jest, I jest)


----------

